# Home Made Fogger :)



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

Made this out of a humidifier my OH mum gave me


----------



## KaGa (Nov 25, 2011)

Looks amazing :2thumb: would love to see a how to video from you


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

Just posting a video of it working now. will make a hiw-to video very soon


----------



## KaGa (Nov 25, 2011)

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> Just posting a video of it working now. will make a hiw-to video very soon


Nice cant wait to see it : victory:


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

Heres the video of it at work.

Home Made Fogger At Work - YouTube


----------



## KaGa (Nov 25, 2011)

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> Heres the video of it at work.
> 
> Home Made Fogger At Work - YouTube


Wow! Looking amazing mate :2thumb: can't wait to make myself one of these bad boys :mf_dribble:


----------



## mad baboon (Oct 2, 2008)

nice, im going to be making one myself aswell


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

Once the humidifier is bought is just a matter of plumbing some piping, in my case hose, and it fogs a 45cube and a 45x45x60 exo on low setting no problem at all, so i think on full it could manage a decent ammount....

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> Once the humidifier is bought is just a matter of plumbing some piping, in my case hose, and it fogs a 45cube and a 45x45x60 exo on low setting no problem at all, so i think on full it could manage a decent ammount....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


 
yup used to fill me 4x4x2 no problem : victory:
I made the same fogger :2thumb:


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

Can i see some photos of yours?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

And another quick one









Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chapmand (Feb 3, 2011)

looks good :2thumb:


----------

